# Bay Club Special Assessments Communicated



## Sandy VDH (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is the summary, this is for an Annual owner.....
(biennial Owners pay 50 percent of these amounts, 
and assessments are based on unit square footage):

Unit “A” (2 BR) $ 535.59
Unit “B” (2 BR) $ 497.22
Unit A/B (2 BR) $ 508.48
Unit C/D (1 BR) $ 396.66
Unit E/F (2 BR villa) $ 614.59

For the project to begin moving forward in
June 2010, we anticipate billing Bay Club
Owners for this special assessment in the
second quarter of 2010.

I am NOT really sure why A and B are listed seperately and together as A/B.

You can read the newletter and see the plans here for more info.
Newsletter

You can also see bigger pictures and a video.
http://thebayclub.hgvc.com/


----------



## ricoba (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.

Once the Bay Club is renovated, why stay at Kohala Suites or Kingsland?


----------



## nonutrix (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW!  The Bay Club will be gorgeous!  Thanks for the link.

nonutrix


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 10, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Once the Bay Club is renovated, why stay at Kohala Suites or Kingsland?



I would tend to agree.  The units are far larger than Kohala suites for the same point value.  Why pay for the premium at Kingsland?

I got a Kingsland exchange via RCI, so I am going to try it out anyway, but I likely would not pay for it in HGVC points.


----------



## chester1122 (Sep 11, 2009)

What time period did you get the rci for kingland?


----------



## dasty10 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sandy, thanks for posting this. For us folks who are still in the closing process of acquiring a unit, this is very useful. Would not have visibility to this newsletter otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 11, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I would tend to agree.  The units are far larger than Kohala suites for the same point value.  Why pay for the premium at Kingsland?
> 
> I got a Kingsland exchange via RCI, so I am going to try it out anyway, but I likely would not pay for it in HGVC points.



I'm psyched!  It will be a showcase.

But isn't it possible that--after the renovation--the point requirement for The Bay Club will increase?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 11, 2009)

chester1122 said:


> What time period did you get the rci for kingland?


I booked a 2 BR for Sept 2010, I found it about 3-4 months ago in RCI.  It is Gold season, but a smallest 2 BR at Kingsland is actually a 2 BR +, which in gold season is still 8700 HGVC points.  More points than a standard or a plus unit in Platinum season.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 11, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'm psyched!  It will be a showcase.
> 
> But isn't it possible that--after the renovation--the point requirement for The Bay Club will increase?



No I would not think so.  Once set I have never seen points change.


----------



## DEROS (Sep 11, 2009)

WalnutBaron said:


> I'm psyched!  It will be a showcase.
> 
> But isn't it possible that--after the renovation--the point requirement for The Bay Club will increase?



Anything is possible, to include the Club dissolving.  However, it is improbable that it will happen.

Deros


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Sandy for posting the news.  I personally can't wait for the update to be completed, so glad they are moving forward sooner than later.  We go for the first time xmas week this year,  and probably won't go again until xmas 2011.  So, our 2nd time there the remodel will be complete.  It will be awesome - the pics are fantastic.

Anyone know which end they will start with?  We are in building #1.


----------



## GregT (Sep 12, 2009)

I know that Bay Club is blocked from using the pool at Hilton Waikoloa without paying a fee -- how is the pool at the property?  Is there anyone special about it, or is it a typical apartment pool (kidney shape)?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Sep 12, 2009)

GregT said:


> I know that Bay Club is blocked from using the pool at Hilton Waikoloa without paying a fee -- how is the pool at the property?  Is there anyone special about it, or is it a typical apartment pool (kidney shape)?
> 
> Thanks!



Bay Club is welcome to use the pool at Kohala (Waikoloa Beach Resort), as they share the same property.  Bay Club does have 2 pools of their own.  They are fairly basic pools if I recall (not crowded at all though); WBR has a pool with fountains, etc.  We loved hanging at the WBR pool last year, and actually never wanted to use the Hilton Resort pools (pretty cold water).  We were staying at WBR, so could have...


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 12, 2009)

This is probably one of my most favorite places to stay.


----------



## TerriJ (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, and I can't wait to stay there again in the future, in a refurbished unit.


----------



## GregT (Sep 12, 2009)

Patty, that's very interesting that Bay Club can use Kohala's pool -- I thought that was a temporary arrangement, or perhaps I'm confused with Kings Land's use of the Hilton pool.

Do you know if that's a permanent arrangement?  I understand Kohala has a nice pool and restaurant?

Please advise and thanks very much!

A separate question looking at the Special Assessments -- how many points does it take to reserve the Unit E/Fs?  Are they 8,400?

Thanks again!


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Sep 12, 2009)

GregT said:


> Patty, that's very interesting that Bay Club can use Kohala's pool -- I thought that was a temporary arrangement, or perhaps I'm confused with Kings Land's use of the Hilton pool.
> 
> Do you know if that's a permanent arrangement?  I understand Kohala has a nice pool and restaurant?
> 
> ...



I think you are thinking of Kingsland.  I believe once their super pool is complete, they won't be able to use the Hilton Hotel pool.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 12, 2009)

GregT said:


> Patty, that's very interesting that Bay Club can use Kohala's pool -- I thought that was a temporary arrangement, or perhaps I'm confused with Kings Land's use of the Hilton pool.
> 
> Do you know if that's a permanent arrangement?  I understand Kohala has a nice pool and restaurant?
> 
> ...



Yes the Villas with the carport are a 2 BR PLUS and thus in Platinum season they are 8400.  These units are nice as there are 2 units only in each building.  There is an upstairs units and a ground floor unit only.  These units are very large and have 2 1/2 baths instead of the just 2 baths like all the other 2 BR units.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 12, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Yes the Villas with the carport are a 2 BR PLUS and thus in Platinum season they are 8400.  These units are nice as there are 2 units only in each building.  There is an upstairs units and a ground floor unit only.  These units are very large and have 2 1/2 baths instead of the just 2 baths like all the other 2 BR units.




We stayed in a downstairs Villa and I would not do that again.  Seems like the upstairs folks were always up way before we were.  If you stay in a Villa request the upstairs unit if possible.  Once the Bay Club is renovated, it is going to be the place we will stay if I can ever get back to the BI.


----------



## Harry (Mar 17, 2010)

*Bay Club changes*

We were there recently and observed the unit in Building 7 that showed the remodel.  It was really nice and well worth the assessment.


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2010)

ricoba said:


> We stayed in a downstairs Villa and I would not do that again.  Seems like the upstairs folks were always up way before we were.  If you stay in a Villa request the upstairs unit if possible.  Once the Bay Club is renovated, it is going to be the place we will stay if I can ever get back to the BI.



We were lucky enough to get an upstairs villa on an exchange.  It was one of the nicest places we've ever stayed in, that was in 2008.  The kitchen was showing some wear and tear but very spacious and basically almost like two master suites, one on each side of the living space.  I can only imagine how nice they would be refurbished.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 18, 2010)

We also toured the model unit at xmas.  It was gorgeous!  I can't wait to go back to our unit and have a nice renovated apartment.  

Now for the next question - which building will they begin with?  My guess - the building where the model is...  would make sense.  That means my building one would be last to be redone.


----------



## riz (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi all,
Is there any way to tell a "A" or "B" or an "A/B" suite when using the Classic or Revolution system?

I see they both have LOTS of 2BR options, and based on points, I can tell the "Villas"but it seems thats the only way to tell a differnce if you look in say the Classic or Revolution system.  

Just wondering.  I guess any one of them would be fine, going this Xmas, and hopefully will indeed be in one of the renovated buildings!  Considering they are indicating that hope to be done "early 2011."  And its starting in a couple months.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 27, 2010)

I may not be correct on this, but I believe the "A" units all have a separate shower in the bathroom; not a shower/tub combo.  Our is a "B" unit (penthouse) and has the combo shower/tub.  This may be the way to tell the difference...


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm still curious about which building will they start with.  If anyone is going, and tours the renovated unit - please ask and post the answer.  When we toured at xmas time, they had no idea.


----------



## riz (Mar 27, 2010)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> I may not be correct on this, but I believe the "A" units all have a separate shower in the bathroom; not a shower/tub combo.  Our is a "B" unit (penthouse) and has the combo shower/tub.  This may be the way to tell the difference...



I thought about this but assumed that the 2BR Plus designation in the reservation systems was for the 2BR "villas" (ie E/F)

All the other 2BR (non plus) simply state "standard shower/tub combo"

There are 15 2BR and 4 BR rows in the matrix for reservations.  No biggy I guess, Likely no good way to know.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 27, 2010)

riz said:


> I thought about this but assumed that the 2BR Plus designation in the reservation systems was for the 2BR "villas" (ie E/F)
> 
> All the other 2BR (non plus) simply state "standard shower/tub combo"
> 
> There are 15 2BR and 4 BR rows in the matrix for reservations.  No biggy I guess, Likely no good way to know.




Hmmm.  When we looked at the renovated model unit, it was a 2 bdrm "A".  It had the separate shower from the tub.  I thought that might the way to figure it out, but possibly not.  I wonder if the people at HGVC phone line have a way of telling?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 28, 2010)

There is a difference at the resort for a 2BR A (seperate shower and tub) or a 2 BR B (shower tub combo), but HGVC standarized wording on descriptions last year sometime, removing all the subtle clue about which unit is it.

I wish they would have left them, as it gave more info, but they did not.  I think it gave them a little flexibility in managing room assignments.

So at this point, you only guaranteed an B unit, but you might get an A.


----------



## riz (Mar 28, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I think it gave them a little flexibility in managing room assignments.



Yea, I was thinking it must be why

thanks all


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm curious, why do you all think that Bay Club is rated "silver crown" by RCI? I toured the Bay Club long ago, and thought it was very nice.

Do you think the rating will increase to Gold Crown after the renovations?


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 4, 2010)

When do they think they will be done with the renovations? Also how difficult is it to get an upstairs 2bdr plus in the summer?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 6, 2010)

*When is the Special Assessment*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Here is the summary, this is for an Annual owner.....
> 
> For the project to begin moving forward in
> June 2010, we anticipate billing Bay Club
> ...



Has anyone received there "special assessment" yet? We closed on our unit in Jan-Feb of this year but as of Sept we have heard nothing on this topic. Maybe I should just keep quiet. :ignore: 

-TJ


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 6, 2010)

Mine are already paid. 

Perhaps the previous owner paid the whole bill already.  You will have to ask, otherwise they will just figure it out by the end of the year or sooner, in all likelihood.


----------



## Islander7 (Sep 6, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> Has anyone received there "special assessment" yet? We closed on our unit in Jan-Feb of this year but as of Sept we have heard nothing on this topic. Maybe I should just keep quiet. :ignore:
> 
> -TJ



We closed on our unit in March. We knew about the SA before we purchased, but never received any notice it was due until we tried to make a booking for December. We got an error message on the website saying our fees were not current. I believe they were due in April. You can look on the website under "our ownership" and see if the assessment shows as due.


----------

